

Mashable Redesign - mrharrison
http://mashable.com/
Wow, have you ever seen such a dramatic redesign of a site?  Reminds me when Digg did their redesign.
======
ronadams
The ENTIRE homepage at the bottom of every article page seems pretty extreme
and creates a bit of a janky scrolling experience. Wonder why they didn't just
make the whole thing a single-page application and prevent the user from
loading _all_ of that content when viewing the article page.

